# Assino por baixo



## Luis Ángel

Hola:

¿Alguien me podría traducir la expresión _'Assino por baixo'_ al Español? Me la encuentro regularmente en foros de habla portuguesa que frecuento, y por el contexto me imagino que será equivalente a decir _'Yo también'_, _'Estoy de acuerdo'_ y similares.

¿Me lo podríais confirmar?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Vanda

Sim, esta é a ideia, a de que você concorda com o que a pessoa disse.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Lo firmo, lo firmo al pie_, é muito usada em documentos administrativos para encabeça-los a expressão "_El abajo firmante, xxxx, con domicilio _(endereço) _en_...". No caso da linguagem informal da rede pode você empregar _concuerdo_, o _estoy de acuerdo con_.


----------



## Luis Ángel

Esclarecido, então! - Muito obrigadinho pelas respostas.



Obrigado


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Agora fiquei com uma dúvida, o mais comum não seria _assino *em* baixo_? Pelo menos é o que sempre escutei nos estados do Rio de Janeiro e de Minas Gerais. Em outros estados ou em Portugal, emprega-se mais _assino *por* baixo? _

Obrigado,

Até.:


----------



## Nonstar

Só conheço _assino embaixo_! Se é que eu conheço algo!


----------



## Carfer

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Agora fiquei com uma dúvida, o mais comum não seria _assino *em* baixo_? Pelo menos é o que sempre escutei nos estados do Rio de Janeiro e de Minas Gerais. Em outros estados ou em Portugal, emprega-se mais _assino *por* baixo? _
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> Até.:


 
Aqui diz-se frequentemente _'assino por baixo'_ e a lógica da expressão é, obviamente, a de que se assina por baixo (ao seguir ao) do texto, que pode ser ou não ao fundo da folha (caso em que diriamos _'em baixo'_).


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Pode você, e todos os foreiros também, tratar-me de tu. Acho-me mais cómodo.


 

*Assino por baixo! *


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> *Assino por baixo! *


Xiao, permita-me continuar a tratá-lo (e aos demais foreiros) por "você" em português e por "tu" em espanhol. Esse é o meu costume, o uso de "tu" no Brasil está restrito aos estados do sul, e acho "usted" demasiado formal.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Carfer said:


> Aqui diz-se frequentemente _'assino por baixo'_ e a lógica da expressão é, obviamente, a de que se assina por baixo (ao seguir ao) do texto, que pode ser ou não ao fundo da folha (caso em que diriamos _'em baixo'_).



Desculpe-me, Carfer, porém _assinar embaixo_ para mim ainda faz mais sentido. Eu entendo que é como se nós estivéssemos lendo um contrato, e depois de analisar tudo o que está escrito , nós assinamos embaixo (de tudo o que está acima) confirmando que estamos de acordos com as cláusulas. Entende?

Até.:


----------



## Nonstar

Sem querer causar qualquer rebuliço, me entendam bem. 
Aqui no Brasil o _assinar embaixo_ está consagrado. Caso eu ouça assinar por baixo, só conseguirei pensar no português europeu.
Respeito aos camaradas de além-mar!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nonstar said:


> Sem querer causar qualquer rebuliço, me entendam bem.
> Aqui no Brasil o _assinar embaixo_ está consagrado. Caso eu ouça assinar por baixo, só conseguirei pensar no português europeu.
> Respeito aos camaradas de além-mar!!



Assino embaixo!


----------



## Carfer

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Desculpe-me, Carfer, porém _assinar embaixo_ para mim ainda faz mais sentido. Eu entendo que é como se nós estivéssemos lendo um contrato, e depois de analisar tudo o que está escrito , nós assinamos embaixo (de tudo o que está acima) confirmando que estamos de acordos com as cláusulas. Entende?
> 
> Até.:


 
Olá Tagarela

Claro que entendo. Que fique claro que quando eu falo de lógica não estou a usar a palavra no seu sentido próprio, mas sim como sinónimo de 'razão de ser' e, obviamento, o quadro em que me movo é estritamente o do português europeu. A razão por que eu afirmo que aqui é mais comum dizer _'assino por baixo_' nesse contexto e que isso tem lógica, é porque _'em baixo_' tem, cá deste lado, o significado corrente de _'ao fundo'_, _'na parte inferior'_. É raro o dia em que não tenha a prova disso. Quando ouço alguém em declarações nos processos que tenho de instruir, se, terminado o auto, lhe disser _'assine em baixo_' é certo e sabido que a pessoa assinará ao fundo da folha, deixando um espaço em branco, frequentemente enorme, que eu depois tenho de trancar para prevenir que mais tarde alguém adultere o documento introduzindo, maliciosamente, texto novo nesse espaço. Mas se disser _'assine por baixo',_ a grande maioria entende que deve assinar logo a seguir ao texto (há sempre alguns que não entenderiam onde nem que lhes agarrasse na mão e outros que entenderiam muito bem mas assinariam onde lhes apetecesse só para darem um ar da sua graça). Mas isso é cá - e nem sempre. Não me refiro nem contesto o uso brasileiro, pelos vistos diferente do nosso.


----------

